# 2 Mining rigs 14x 1080 ti, looking for an advice about what to mine ? Zec, Eth or something else ?



## Nihaan

Hello everyone

I am one of those people who missed the BTC train a few years ago and i regret that decision so badly.

I see that there is a lot of potential for mining with Nvidia cards nowadays. I am able to purchase them cheaper than the current price and electricity is free for my company due to a deal we made with the government. I was thinking of sparing a room for this job and building 2 mining rigs as soon as possible. Since there won't be any cost for power i am thinking of building 2 rigs (14x 1080 ti) but i am not sure about what to mine.

What would you suggest ?


----------



## Tgrove

I thought the 1070 was the one good at mining?


----------



## Nihaan

Maybe due to power draw ? But in my case it is not important since electricity is free for me thats why i was planning to pick 1080 ti.

Am i wrong ?


----------



## Tgrove

I missed the part about free electricity. Thats pretty sweet, 1080 ti no brainer


----------



## killeraxemannic

https://whattomine.com/


----------



## The EX1

Keep in mind that some miners (like those for eth) actually perform worse with GDDR5X memory. That is one of the reasons why the 1080 and Ti model aren't that desirable for miners. With that said, Zec is definently the sweet spot for nvidia based miners. Problem is, every coin has taken a big hit lately. People got word that Zcash was a quick way to "pump and dump" that coin for BTC, so that coin has had some rediculous hash rate thrown at it. The constant dumping has also caused the value to tank a bit. Take this into the consideration before inesting that amount of cash.


----------



## Juicin

I did exactly the same thing. Only about 1/3rd.

One rig 5 GPUs to start out, maybe 6 in the end.

FInd out what amp your breakers are (15 or 20 are normal in the states)

If it's 15 you can only put 1480 watts on a single circuit. SO keep that mind

IDK what your layout is like


----------



## Nihaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> I did exactly the same thing. Only about 1/3rd.
> 
> One rig 5 GPUs to start out, maybe 6 in the end.
> 
> FInd out what amp your breakers are (15 or 20 are normal in the states)
> 
> If it's 15 you can only put 1480 watts on a single circuit. SO keep that mind
> 
> IDK what your layout is like


Thank you for the warning i will check that out but most likely i will need an extension cord for the second rig. Nice, what do you go for atm and how is it going for you so far ?


----------



## bmgjet

Score with the free power.
Have a read of this thread.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1632953/building-a-6x-1080ti-rig-looking-for-advice

Im mining ZEC on my 1X 1080ti and 980ti.


----------



## r9miner

If you have free power mining is a no brainer. Due to all the GPU prices being inflated, 1080 Ti is actually worth the price. It is the fastest card for Ether and all other coins. Most Eth miners dont want it due to high cost and lower efficiency compared to RX cards, but you said you can get it lower than MSRP so the absolute worst case scenario for you is to resell the cards later and get most of your money back.

Nicehash is the "set it and forget it" solution, it mines the best coin at the moment and pays you out in Bitcoin (the only coin worth holding IMO). At the current rate (see https://www.nicehash.com/?p=calc ) ROI is around 90 days with a 1080 Ti.

The calc does not take into account rising difficulty (due to more people joining the networks) or the chance of BTC and altcoin prices declining. Realistically your return on investment may come in 3,6,9,12 months or never. Cant predict the future obviously but the bottom line is free power means you can keep mining even if mining becomes unprofitable for the average person that has to pay for power.

I would not recommend trying to mine all the different coins individually, that can quickly become a full time job/hassle having to switch pools, convert coins at different rates (or hold them to speculate) etc its just not worth the time unless you want it to consume all of your free time. You may make a bit more this way vs Nicehash but you might also make less if you miss the ideal trading window on a particular coin.

Running 7 GPUs on one board is not always as simple as buying the board with those slots and plugging everything in. You may need to disable onboard extras (sound, LAN, etc) or you may find that the board just wont go past 3 or 5 GPUs due to how the resources are mapped in the BIOs.

Dont buy an Intel board unless it is confirmed working with all the slots populated. I've have better luck and saved money using AMD boards (AM3 or FM2) with cheap CPUs and RAM (4gb is enough). Never had an issue using all the PCIe slots on AMD boards (though they are usually limited to 5 at the most).


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> Thank you for the warning i will check that out but most likely i will need an extension cord for the second rig. Nice, what do you go for atm and how is it going for you so far ?


Just have to go pick up the shelving/case

I got 5 gaming x's, probably should have gotten a sixth everything I've read says they perform pretty well with significant TDP drops. So I should be well under the 1480 limit with 6 and proper settings.

I haven't decided if i want some sort of coated wire/plastic shelf or just build a case with aluminum angle and a bit of wood.

I will be doing nice hash to start with all this volatility I'd like to hold in BTC until I tap into the sources of information everyone uses and I get a feel for the fees. Power isn't free here but it's .07 kwh, which is decent.

Edit - ideally i'd hold ETH in teh long term but i'm not sure it's bottomed out. A lot up in the air with that currency.

Tempting but risky at 200 a coin. Maybe just a few as a hail mary long term


----------



## BenchZowner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> Keep in mind that some miners (like those for eth) actually perform worse with GDDR5X memory. That is one of the reasons why the 1080 and Ti model aren't that desirable for miners. With that said, Zec is definently the sweet spot for nvidia based miners. Problem is, every coin has taken a big hit lately. People got word that Zcash was a quick way to "pump and dump" that coin for BTC, so that coin has had some rediculous hash rate thrown at it. The constant dumping has also caused the value to tank a bit. Take this into the consideration before inesting that amount of cash.


That's kind of wrong.
The 1080 for some reason isn't as good as the 1070 and the 1080 Ti in mining.
However, the 1080 Ti beats every card out there in Eth mining hands down.
Average hashrate is 32.5MH/s with a slightly overclocked 1080 Ti.
A 1070 which is nVIDIA's second best Eth mining card, does around 28MH/s when overclocked.


----------



## Nihaan

Thank you so much for your comments guys.

What would be your motherboard, cpu, power and memory suggestion for 2 rigs ? I am thinking of using Z270 platform but i couldn't decide on what to pick.

Any suggestions ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Score with the free power.
> Have a read of this thread.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1632953/building-a-6x-1080ti-rig-looking-for-advice
> 
> Im mining ZEC on my 1X 1080ti and 980ti.


How is it going for you on 2 cards can you share your numbers and income on both ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r9miner*
> 
> If you have free power mining is a no brainer. Due to all the GPU prices being inflated, 1080 Ti is actually worth the price. It is the fastest card for Ether and all other coins. Most Eth miners dont want it due to high cost and lower efficiency compared to RX cards, but you said you can get it lower than MSRP so the absolute worst case scenario for you is to resell the cards later and get most of your money back.
> 
> Nicehash is the "set it and forget it" solution, it mines the best coin at the moment and pays you out in Bitcoin (the only coin worth holding IMO). At the current rate (see https://www.nicehash.com/?p=calc ) ROI is around 90 days with a 1080 Ti.
> 
> The calc does not take into account rising difficulty (due to more people joining the networks) or the chance of BTC and altcoin prices declining. Realistically your return on investment may come in 3,6,9,12 months or never. Cant predict the future obviously but the bottom line is free power means you can keep mining even if mining becomes unprofitable for the average person that has to pay for power.
> 
> I would not recommend trying to mine all the different coins individually, that can quickly become a full time job/hassle having to switch pools, convert coins at different rates (or hold them to speculate) etc its just not worth the time unless you want it to consume all of your free time. You may make a bit more this way vs Nicehash but you might also make less if you miss the ideal trading window on a particular coin.
> 
> Running 7 GPUs on one board is not always as simple as buying the board with those slots and plugging everything in. You may need to disable onboard extras (sound, LAN, etc) or you may find that the board just wont go past 3 or 5 GPUs due to how the resources are mapped in the BIOs.
> 
> Dont buy an Intel board unless it is confirmed working with all the slots populated. I've have better luck and saved money using AMD boards (AM3 or FM2) with cheap CPUs and RAM (4gb is enough). Never had an issue using all the PCIe slots on AMD boards (though they are usually limited to 5 at the most).


Thank you for that suggestion. I was thinking of keeping half of the coin and converting the other half to usd each month to minimize the risk.

Even if i use new generation of intel cpu/mobo would i still face such an issue ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> Just have to go pick up the shelving/case
> 
> I got 5 gaming x's, probably should have gotten a sixth everything I've read says they perform pretty well with significant TDP drops. So I should be well under the 1480 limit with 6 and proper settings.
> 
> I haven't decided if i want some sort of coated wire/plastic shelf or just build a case with aluminum angle and a bit of wood.
> 
> I will be doing nice hash to start with all this volatility I'd like to hold in BTC until I tap into the sources of information everyone uses and I get a feel for the fees. Power isn't free here but it's .07 kwh, which is decent.
> 
> Edit - ideally i'd hold ETH in teh long term but i'm not sure it's bottomed out. A lot up in the air with that currency.
> 
> Tempting but risky at 200 a coin. Maybe just a few as a hail mary long term


What are the temps for your cards ? oh and can you write down rest of your system if you don't mind ?

I am thinking of building a special mining case from plexi, nothing fancy ofc







)


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> Thank you so much for your comments guys.
> How is it going for you on 2 cards can you share your numbers and income on both ?


At the moment since BTC value has raised back up.
$6.11 per day from the 1080ti for 220W (card only)
$3.90 per day for the 980ti for 250W (card only)

And costs me $3.64 per day in power.
Nearly shut off the 980ti rig over the weekend since BTC value was down and it was only making $3.20. It bascially just mines and I convert it straight to paypal to go onto the power bill.
The 1080ti iv keeping half in zec and converting the other half to btc.


----------



## manolith

im considering getting 5 gtx 1080ti and settin up a small rig. i have access to free solar so i can be off the grid during the sun day or the entire day if i setup a battery. It looks like miners are starting to get ahold of all of the 1080ti s out there so i need to act fast.


----------



## Juicin

*CPU:* Intel - Pentium G4560 3.5GHz Dual-Core Processor ($74.89 @ B&H)
*Motherboard:* Asus - PRIME Z270-A ATX LGA1151 Motherboard ($149.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* G.Skill - NT Series 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR4-2133 Memory ($60.98 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Kingston - A400 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($51.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* MSI - GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 11GB GAMING X Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($804.98 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* MSI - GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 11GB GAMING X Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($804.98 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* MSI - GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 11GB GAMING X Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($804.98 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* MSI - GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 11GB GAMING X Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($804.98 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* MSI - GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 11GB GAMING X Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($804.98 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* EVGA - SuperNOVA P2 1600W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($391.39 @ Amazon)

I made a massive mistake thinking the gaming x's had 6/8 power inputs, when they have 8/8s, which really messed up my plans with this 1600 P2.

Other than that it all went very well. Although I did overspend a bit probably

Could probably do with less CPU power and less ram. I seee people running i5s with their rigs but I see no evidence that actually improve GPU mining, same with the pentium I just wanted a cpu I could use for other things. Didn't want a stick of 4gb either. Bother overkill

Could have dropped the hard drive and just went with a usb stick, would have cut costs pretty well. Again the SSD will have uses later, no problem for me. And buying nicer USB drivers sort of kills the price difference. I know there are custom mining OSs that come on a flash stick too you could try.

Def cheaper to splice two PSUs together if your'e comfortable with that.

And don't waste money buying crap for multiople case designs. I wasted at least 20 doing that. In the end I just used an amazon basics shelf, plywood, zip ties, and standoffs. With a few ceramic tiles for my PSU to sit on

edit - these are just current prices not what I paid, obviously


----------



## Puck

Keep in mind its not just the power cost that makes some stray from the higher end cards. You also have to keep in mind PSU requirements, and the electrical wiring demands to contend with. I have 6x570/580 rigs that mine ETH at 28-30MH/s a card dual mining with 850-900MH/s DCR at the same time (DCR is a "free" ~$250/mo per rig) all while using only 90-100w. This means I can use a much cheaper 1kw PSU for a single rig, and run two on a single house breaker. Cant do that with those massive 225-250w cards, especially not 7 (which going over 6 cards is very problematic for most people).I can tell you from experience you DONT want to run a long extension cord on the rig you are proposing. Probably wouldnt last a day. I have had 950w from the wall asics melt a "heavy duty" outdoor rated extension cord that was only 8ft long, even though it was rated for over the amperage i was pulling.

We are working on scaling up to a colocation setup using cabinets that can handle insane power demands and fit 10x 6GPU Mining rigs, but that is a ways off.

CPU wont matter for GPU mining, not one bit. The same card hashes the same on my 5ghz i7 as it does on the mining rigs crappy Celeron. Also use 4gb of ram, which is plenty for linux. If you're going 7 GPUs though I hear W10 is better, but no personal experience with over 6.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puck*
> 
> Keep in mind its not just the power cost that makes some stray from the higher end cards. You also have to keep in mind PSU requirements, and the electrical wiring demands to contend with. I have 6x570/580 rigs that mine ETH at 28-30MH/s a card dual mining with 850-900MH/s DCR at the same time (DCR is a "free" ~$250/mo per rig) all while using only 90-100w. This means I can use a much cheaper 1kw PSU for a single rig, and run two on a single house breaker. Cant do that with those massive 225-250w cards, especially not 7 (which going over 6 cards is very problematic for most people).I can tell you from experience you DONT want to run a long extension cord on the rig you are proposing. Probably wouldnt last a day. I have had 950w from the wall asics melt a "heavy duty" outdoor rated extension cord that was only 8ft long, even though it was rated for over the amperage i was pulling.
> 
> We are working on scaling up to a colocation setup using cabinets that can handle insane power demands and fit 10x 6GPU Mining rigs, but that is a ways off.
> 
> CPU wont matter for GPU mining, not one bit. The same card hashes the same on my 5ghz i7 as it does on the mining rigs crappy Celeron. Also use 4gb of ram, which is plenty for linux. If you're going 7 GPUs though I hear W10 is better, but no personal experience with over 6.


I'm not sure how long a 1kw PSU would last running a 6GPU rig even at 90W per card. My 6 GPU RX 580 rigs pull around 1025W apiece from the wall cording to my killawat meter and all of the cards are running at 900MV on the core dual mining ETH and Sia. I can get them down to about 900W apiece just mining ETH.


----------



## Puck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> I'm not sure how long a 1kw PSU would last running a 6GPU rig even at 90W per card. My 6 GPU RX 580 rigs pull around 1025W apiece from the wall cording to my killawat meter and all of the cards are running at 900MV on the core dual mining ETH and Sia. I can get them down to about 900W apiece just mining ETH.


That is high power draw, SIA must be a lot more intense then DCR. Are you using a Bronze 80+ PSU instead of a 90+ gold? What core clocks,1200+? My system pulls ~840w from the wall....I have seen some pull in the 7xx wattage range!

I tweak per card but most end up around 1125 core @ .925v, 2025 mem @ stock, dual mining w/ clayminer, 90-95w per card avg. 93% Gold PSU. Strap on 1500 or 1625 depending on card. Can drop power even more with lower core clocks if i was just ETH mining, but DCR takes a huge hit under 1100mhz core.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puck*
> 
> Keep in mind its not just the power cost that makes some stray from the higher end cards. You also have to keep in mind PSU requirements, and the electrical wiring demands to contend with. I have 6x570/580 rigs that mine ETH at 28-30MH/s a card dual mining with 850-900MH/s DCR at the same time (DCR is a "free" ~$250/mo per rig) all while using only 90-100w. This means I can use a much cheaper 1kw PSU for a single rig, and run two on a single house breaker. Cant do that with those massive 225-250w cards, especially not 7 (which going over 6 cards is very problematic for most people).I can tell you from experience you DONT want to run a long extension cord on the rig you are proposing. Probably wouldnt last a day. I have had 950w from the wall asics melt a "heavy duty" outdoor rated extension cord that was only 8ft long, even though it was rated for over the amperage i was pulling.
> 
> We are working on scaling up to a colocation setup using cabinets that can handle insane power demands and fit 10x 6GPU Mining rigs, but that is a ways off.
> 
> CPU wont matter for GPU mining, not one bit. The same card hashes the same on my 5ghz i7 as it does on the mining rigs crappy Celeron. Also use 4gb of ram, which is plenty for linux. If you're going 7 GPUs though I hear W10 is better, but no personal experience with over 6.


Their claim is if you want to consistently get your rig to register 6 plus GPUs a celeron isn't gonna cut it.

I haven't been able to verify that. I have seen that claim a few times. Lots of i3s and i5s in peoples rigs, not sure why you would go with an i3 over a 4560 considering the price differences. But I see people doing it.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puck*
> 
> That is high power draw, SIA must be a lot more intense then DCR. Are you using a Bronze 80+ PSU instead of a 90+ gold? What core clocks,1200+? My system pulls ~840w from the wall....I have seen some pull in the 7xx wattage range!
> 
> I tweak per card but most end up around 1125 core @ .925v, 2025 mem @ stock, dual mining w/ clayminer, 90-95w per card avg. 93% Gold PSU. Strap on 1500 or 1625 depending on card. Can drop power even more with lower core clocks if i was just ETH mining, but DCR takes a huge hit under 1100mhz core.


Running Corsair 80+ Platinum PSU's. Decred pulls about 50W less per rig than Sia from what I can tell. Running 1100 core and around 2000 mem at 900mv on all of my cards. Both rigs pull around the same wattage and one is an intel rig and one is an AMD rig. Totally different chipsets and motherboards. No idea how you are only pulling 840W. Both of my rigs and my buddys pull the same 1025W. What's your total eth & dcred hashrate?


----------



## Puck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Running Corsair 80+ Platinum PSU's. Decred pulls about 50W less per rig than Sia from what I can tell. Running 1100 core and around 2000 mem at 900mv on all of my cards. Both rigs pull around the same wattage and one is an intel rig and one is an AMD rig. Totally different chipsets and motherboards. No idea how you are only pulling 840W. Both of my rigs and my buddys pull the same 1025W. What's your total eth & dcred hashrate?


~170MH/s ETH and ~5200 DCR. I use a -dcri flag to slow down DCR which helps wattage and has smaller hit to my ETH. I imagine it is just due to me being on 90+ efficiency Gold PSUs and doing DCR vs SIA. I cant imaging it being 50w less per card though, that would be 300w less on the whole rig! I know there are premade miners with 168MH/s setups advertised as 880w from the wall as well so I'm not that much better off







.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puck*
> 
> ~170MH/s ETH and ~5200 DCR. I use a -dcri flag to slow down DCR which helps wattage and has smaller hit to my ETH. I imagine it is just due to me being on 90+ efficiency Gold PSUs and doing DCR vs SIA. I cant imaging it being 50w less per card though, that would be 300w less on the whole rig! I know there are premade miners with 168MH/s setups advertised as 880w from the wall as well so I'm not that much better off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This is what it says on corsair's website

80 PLUS® Platinum efficiency, delivering 92% energy efficiency at real world load conditions. I wouldn't think they would draw more power than what you are running. The difference between dcr and sia is 50W per rig so around 8-9W more per card.

How are you undervolting your cards? Bios? Aferburner? What does GPUZ say your voltage and watts per card are?


----------



## Puck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> This is what it says on corsair's website
> 
> 80 PLUS® Platinum efficiency, delivering 92% energy efficiency at real world load conditions. I wouldn't think they would draw more power than what you are running. The difference between dcr and sia is 50W per rig so around 8-9W more per card.
> 
> How are you undervolting your cards? Bios? Aferburner? What does GPUZ say your voltage and watts per card are?


Ahh it is 92% not 80%, basically the same as mine. Undervolting through BIOS mod, IIRC GPUZ shows .925v and 85w per card. Stock was 1150mv and power draw all over the place per card...some only 125w, some hit 150w. That is just core usage so another 15-20w+ per card from the wall, so looks like many RX5x0 cards run over their rated wattage at stock clocks.

Pretty barebones rig - Celeron processor, Biostar mobo, 1x4gb ram stick, 1x32gb SSD, stripped down Linux OS.

The rigs are in a friends garage so cant put my hands on them right now, but the second one was just finished a few days ago so the numbers are still fresh in my head lol. BIOS mods take forever to optimize per card...but when you have 12x GPUs even just an extra 1MH/s and few less watts per card vs a pre downloaded ROM has worthwhile returns...

I dial in memory in to where a 1hr test has no more then 2% rejects then remove 10mhz, and dial in core to highest I can go and still see no more then 85-90w GPUZ wattage @ .925v, which I have found is the sweet spot for voltage on most cards... hence my random clocks. Takes me about a week to get 6x cards all flashed and optimized.

Honestly I was hoping for 800w at the wall after seeing some people on bitcointalk claim 750-800w on their 470/480 and 570/580 rigs, but my first rig does 870 and second 840.

Sorry OP for going kind of way off topic vs your beastly 1080 build...just wanted to make sure you were prepared for the power draw and have the building wiring to handle two of those insane rigs







.


----------



## gta1989

did you end up going threw with this mining rig? i am looking at running 4 gtx 1080ti hybrids in my gaming rig but when its idle i want to let it mine and make the most of the pc running 24/7 anyways in hopes it will at least pay for the hardware to keep gaming at top level gear and maybe make a little profit. If things in the mining world keep looking up i will make a dedicated rig to run.
Just seeing if anyone has done this with a gaming rig and made any good returns on the investment


----------



## Juicin

You can make a return for sure. . . Only question is the labor exchanging/finding coins to mine is worth your labor

Mostly depends on your other income streams i would imagine. . . If you're buying 4 Ti's to game on your rig your income is probably higher than mine. So maybe not?

Just mining one coin is going to extend your wait to profit a lonnnnnng time. So you need to keep putting htat labor in to find the best coins and miners for your hardware.But obviously it would cut down on labor so maybe it's the best path for you if you're gonna do it anyway?


----------



## gta1989

i have 1 1080ti right now in my rig running at 2000mhz and 11773mhz mem which is getting me 78mh/s on nicehash. to me it seems easiest to mine on nicehash as it takes most of the labor out of the equation since they find the most profitable coin to mine. Right now its netting me 5.75$ a day 5.10$ profit which will pay off the card in 170 days or 5.5 months ish. so im thinking if i add 3 more cards since thats all i can fit comfortably in my case and with a none mining mobo it can mine all the time im not gaming and in 5.5 months i will own 4 1080tis and also be able to profit 22$ a day. to keep risk of killing cards down and losing money on the cards i would go with evga 1080ti sc hybrids which come with a 3 year warranty... let me know what you guys think and what i could possible do better.


----------



## Moparman

You should try Zcash and Vertcoin. At least try it.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> You should try Zcash and Vertcoin. At least try it.


Yea the lyra coins are the best right now

MONA VERT and zcoin which is lyra z

Skunkhash is also good (added to nicehash)

The most profitable algos are almost always teh ones not on nicehash tho.


----------



## gta1989

so i went ahead and ordered a evga 1080ti sc hybrid card to add to my msi founders edition that i added a hybrid cooler to. since its my gaming rig also i want to keep it quiet. how does one go about getting the programs to mine on windows 10 for those other coins that profit more then nicehash?


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gta1989*
> 
> so i went ahead and ordered a evga 1080ti sc hybrid card to add to my msi founders edition that i added a hybrid cooler to. since its my gaming rig also i want to keep it quiet. how does one go about getting the programs to mine on windows 10 for those other coins that profit more then nicehash?


The best versions are mostly just different versions of ccminer (which nicehash branches as well in their own program)

Depends on the coin

Go to bitcointalk if you want to see everything

ewbf zec's miner is also good for zec, zen etcon a ti.

There are also private mods that people charge money for.


----------



## gta1989

so if im making about 5$ a day on nicehash what could i expect if i used one of the other programs? if the market is the same? tonight when i get time i will do some more research on those programs


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gta1989*
> 
> so if im making about 5$ a day on nicehash what could i expect if i used one of the other programs? if the market is the same? tonight when i get time i will do some more research on those programs


All depends on the day, it's shooting up right now

There have been days I've gotten over double what nicehash did

Other days i probably came out slightly below nicehash because i couldn't ride spikes

Like i said the most profitable coins are generally on algos no one has adopted. SO they can't just funnel hash from a service like nicehash onto the chain. So there are always new algos coming into profitability but these services keep adding them.

Most recent example of this was the skunk algo (now it's on nicehash tho, we'll have to wait for the next big POW algo)

IMO the best bets are mining very early at the release of the coin. Sort of like printing a lottery ticket with a very nice chance of winning (for a lottery ticket).

So much to say on this topic, go to bitcointalk if you want to learn more


----------



## jdc122

best coin to mine currently is bulwark. its sat between $5.50 - $6.00 recently and my 980ti is earning 1.5 per day. scale that to a 1080tis hashrate and you're quids in. its very new so you wont find it on whattomine or anything like that, its only on about block 10-11,000.


----------



## whitrzac

Ropecoin


----------



## gta1989

for me monacoin is getting about 5.50$ a day per 1080ti im holding the coins tho as Im hoping with the fork the price will go up. but hey everything in life is a gamble


----------

